# sun dried tomatoes



## power (May 7, 2011)

I decided to try sun drying some tomatoes. This is a bonus year for me in the garden. Tomatoes are everywhere. I have fed them to the ducks, chickens, guinea pigs, and lizards and I still have a load of them. Took some to friends until they act like they are not at home when they see me coming.
Today I took the screens off of a couple spare windows and set them up for sun drying. The tomatoes are plum size from some seeds I bought at dollar general for 3 packs for a dollar.
Will let people know if it works. It is supposed to be 99-100 here for a while. That should dry them right up.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Lol you can send me some. I got a late start and my garden is not doing well. Glad yours is producing so well :2thumb:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Hmmm ... sun dried tomatoes waiting to go into a winter stew ... sounds good to me!

Keep us up to date!!!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Maybe next year.I'll just use the dehydrator for now.But I've heard sun dried taste great!But at the time we are too busy.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Good job! :congrat:

My tomatoes have just started producing but look like they are going to do well. Hope I have a surplus as well!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Meerkat said:


> Maybe next year.I'll just use the dehydrator for now.


The dehydrator works great. '08 was the last year I was overrun with maters. I made a mountain of sauce. After it cooked down to the consistency I wanted, I filled the jars for canning and poured a bunch onto fruit leather trays. MMMMMMMMMMM.

You can also dry it until it's crispy, put it in the blender, turn it into powder and then sprinkle it on your salad. MMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

power said:


> I decided to try sun drying some tomatoes. This is a bonus year for me in the garden. Tomatoes are everywhere. I have fed them to the ducks, chickens, guinea pigs, and lizards and I still have a load of them. Took some to friends until they act like they are not at home when they see me coming.
> Today I took the screens off of a couple spare windows and set them up for sun drying. The tomatoes are plum size from some seeds I bought at dollar general for 3 packs for a dollar.
> Will let people know if it works. It is supposed to be 99-100 here for a while. That should dry them right up.


That's a good idea. Guess I should check out the web for more info. Don't know how to do it, and don't know how to use them, but like you, I have too many right now. Most of them are determinate and should be finished soon, but I still have quite a few plants left. Hubby can NOT plant in moderation - probably cuz he doesn't do most of the harvest/preserving. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Finished first batch of sun dried tomatoes. Have over 2 quarts. Got another batch that should be done today. Will put more out to dry today. Drying was easy when it is 99-100. For the rest of the week it will oonly be in the mid 90s and partly cloudy. I took a few minutes and built a dehydrator with a glass cover. It really heats up in there.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

power said:


> Finished first batch of sun dried tomatoes. Have over 2 quarts. Got another batch that should be done today. Will put more out to dry today. Drying was easy when it is 99-100. For the rest of the week it will oonly be in the mid 90s and partly cloudy. I took a few minutes and built a dehydrator with a glass cover. It really heats up in there.


That was fast! How long did you leave them out there? How did you prep them? I gotta do this!


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Possumfam said:


> That was fast! How long did you leave them out there? How did you prep them? I gotta do this!


I posted the times but they got lost somewhere. The forum went off line here for a couple of minutes.

The first batch took 48 hours. The 2nd batch in the newly made dehydrator took only about 36 hours. The glass over the black inside seemed to work.

The only preparations I did was wash and cut them in two pieces. These are the plum size tomatoes. They looked good but the proof is in the tasting.
It is cheap. Only cost a few minutes to pick, wash, cut in two, and put in dryer. Not a lot invested if they aren't any good.


----------

